# HP/Compaq video problems



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If you have HP or Compaq and is currently having video problems check the link below and see if your model is covered...

*HP Pavilion dv2000/dv6000/dv9000 and Compaq Presario v3000/v6000 Series Notebook PCs - HP Limited Warranty Service Enhancement*


----------

